# Petco Substrates $15.99



## sqtran (Jun 16, 2011)

Petco is having their 72 hours Summer Sale

Most of their Substrates are $15.99
Which include:
Eco Complete Planted Black Aquarium Substrate 20lb
CaribSea Instant Aquarium Tahitian Moon Gravel 20lb

FREE Shipping on $49 OR $5.99 Flat Rate Shipping
Promo Code: 72hour49
Or
10% Off Plus, Free Shipping on your online order of $65 or more!
Promo Code: mevio
Each bag will be $14.39 if you bought 5 bags

To make this an even sweeter deal:
Go to MrRebates.com first for the cash back
Currently at 8.0%
Making it $13.24 a bag.
Or
Fatwallet.com , which is at 6.0%


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Or 50# of Turface Pro League for $20; enough to cover 6 square feet to a depth of 3.5".


----------



## abufisher (Jun 17, 2011)

NICE!!! i think if the sale is still on tomorrow i will buy 2 bags of TMS!!!!!! black! thanks for the info!


----------



## thlim (Apr 2, 2011)

AWESOME i was going to buy new substates for my new tank!
Thanks for the info =]


----------



## abufisher (Jun 17, 2011)

just bought the Tahition Moon Sand BLACK! i cant wait!


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

Or 50# of OilDri for $15


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

excellent deal for eco-complete, discover card has 15% cashback for petco.


----------

